# Typisch frau



## Christian Behne (12 Okt. 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rolfeden (13 Okt. 2009)

rofl3rofl3rofl3 Klasse


----------



## neman64 (13 Okt. 2009)

Das mache ich immer absichtlich einen weiteren Weg zu gehen.

Denn solange ich unterwegs bin brauche ich nichts anderen machen.


----------



## maierchen (13 Okt. 2009)

super und sooo realistisch thx


----------

